# Angry Yeast



## dicko (9/4/05)

Hi all,

I am currently attempting a clone of an AG Stella Artois with a WL 800 lager yeast.
It has been fermenting for 9 days at 9 deg c and now I am raising the temp to 17 deg c for diacetyl rest.
I have noted that the ferment has got a head on it "like an angry mother in law" and it hasn't subsided during this time.

Has anyone had this experience with this yeast?
Will the krausen drop through the beer eventually?
What am I likely to expect?

Cheers


----------



## Darren (9/4/05)

HI Dicko,
9 days is quite short for a lager. I would let it go for another 5 or so before diacetyl.
chhers
Darren


----------



## Darren (9/4/05)

5 days that is!


----------



## Jovial_Monk (9/4/05)

As always, take a hydrometer reading and decide what to do based on that.

Some lager yeasts throw up a lot of krausen, OTOH my big Scotch ale, fermented cool with 1728 Scottish had no krausen to speak of but dropped 100 points!

Jovial Monk


----------



## dicko (9/4/05)

Thanks guys,

The sg reading was 1019 when I started raising the temp for the D rest.
I was going on Greg Noonans book Brewing Lager Beer.
Is this correct practice?
or
Should I wait until the krausen drops?

Cheers


----------



## Jovial_Monk (9/4/05)

Nope, sounds you are spot on!

JM


----------

